# Introducing Bonnie



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi

I'd like to properly introduce our new pup Bonnie. We have had her two weeks now and we love her to bits. She is such a little character and has settled in really well. 

We had a three hour journey home from the breeder and she just sat quietly in her bed in her crate and didn't make any fuss (or mess) at all. The first evening she cuddled up on the sofa with us and then at night I had a mattress on the kitchen floor to keep her company. She needed to get up and toilet a few times but then settled down ok again. Since then I've moved back upstairs and she has been dry and not made a fuss, apart from one night when we were all so sleepy that I didn't toilet her properly before bed. We won't make that mistake again!

She takes everything and everyone is her stride. She has been great with children and other dogs (even when they don't want to play with her). 

We haven't left her in the house on her own yet, but she has been left in the kitchen on her own when we need to get on with other stuff and she is quite happy snoozing or playing with her toys. (We've checked via a webcam)

She is blue roan and we love her colouring.

I'll try and post some pictures.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Bonnie is lovely. I love blue roan. Enjoy the puppy days.. They don't last long!!


----------



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Second image seems to have come out very small so I'll try again.


----------



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Ruth.

Your two look lovely too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bonnie looks beautiful and sounds as if she has settled into your home and family very well


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

What a lovely girl  I have a soft spot for the roans. I love her name too! X


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Bonnie is so cute & love her coat colour. Glad she is settling into family life & you're enjoying your puppy x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bonnie is so cute love her color! Seems like she is being a good girl and settling in just fine Love the pictures!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Bonnie looks a real cute, congratulations on your new family member. I'm really pleased that she is settling in so well.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I love the name Bonnie - if we'd had a girl pup she would have been called Bonnie. She looks absolutely scrumptious.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is beautiful. A lovely colour. I love blue roans. Actually I love them all!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooooo welcome to you and gorgeous bonnie, 
I think of I ever went for number 3 (but I won't be doing!!) it would be a merle or roan.
She looks and sounds delightful - ill look forward to seeing and hearing more x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Clare & Bonnie, enjoy the forum and enjoy being a cockapoo owner .. love her name


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable. I love the roan too. Impossible to find here  Looking forward to hearing and seeing more. hoto:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Is her name Bonnie or is it Bronwyn and Bonnie her nickname? It is a great name and if I get a girl puppy I might steal it!  That name makes me want to burst into song. I hope you sing to her!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Welcome Clare, your puppy is beautiful! Of course I am totally biased having a Bonnie myself and two roans- a blue and a chocolate. She sounds like she has made a great start. Looking forward to hearing more about her.


----------



## ck1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your warm welcome and complimentary words about Bonnie. We are such proud parents that she cannot be praised enough

I haven't posted much yet but have found the site full of really useful information on puppy rearing etc. (Just been reading through a lot of old posts re puppy biting).

Thank you to everyone for sharing their knowledge and it's so nice to be reminded that one is not alone when tackling some of these puppy issues.

I've enjoyed reading all your posts and the banter and the lovely pics of beautiful cockapoos.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

she's adorable, I love her colouring  our girl is also 9 weeks old


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome! Bonnie is a beauty, so pleased to hear how well she is settling in.  Totally agree about the usefulness of this forum, it's a real lifeline.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Aw, she's gorgeous and love the name - our 2nd collie was Bonnie. Welcome :welcome:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I can certainly see why you calked her Bonnie ....I think she's going to be a lovely dark roan. Was her mum a blue roan ??? Have you any pictures of mum ? X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome Bonnie!! It sounds like she's settling in really well! What a gorgeous colour too! I think I would like a blue roan next...hmmmm. The puppy days go by so quickly, there will be hard times but soooooo many more good times. Enjoy it! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## MillieMenzies (Jan 12, 2013)

awww Bonnie is adorable, this forum is a great support & wealth of information, not that you will get much time running around after the wee one! :welcome:


----------

